# Live development



## Mitki (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm Tim and I'm doing a phd on cichlids from Lake Victoria (link
So far I've only managed to get one brood of H. fischeri in over a year. I suspect the animals I have are getting to old to breed. But yesterday one of the young (3-4 cm) spawned! You can follow their development live on:link

Any tips on how to get old females into breeding condition, please let me know.


----------

